# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Dekorimi i tavolinave tona për *Natën E Vitit Të Ri*

## MENEFREGISTJA

*KETU PO JU SJEDHE DISA FOTO PER TAVOLINAT TONA PER NATEN E VITIT TE RI*

----------


## MENEFREGISTJA

*Keto jan disa nga tavolinat*

----------


## MENEFREGISTJA

*Ja disa te tjera*

----------


## MENEFREGISTJA

*Disa Te Tjera*

----------


## Bledari

Ciao, degjo Dekorimi i Tavolinave "mendoj" qe per Durrsaket nuk ka shume rendesi, por rendesi ka qe te mblidhet komplet familja te jen te gjithe se bashku ne naten e nderrimit te viteve duke festuar se bashku dhe duke u harmonizuar.
Gjithsesi mendoj qe ne familjen time ashu siç ka qene ndervite eshte fotoja e fundit qe ti ke vene.  :buzeqeshje: 

GEZUAR

----------


## MENEFREGISTJA

> Ciao, degjo Dekorimi i Tavolinave "mendoj" qe per Durrsaket nuk ka shume rendesi, por rendesi ka qe te mblidhet komplet familja te jen te gjithe se bashku ne naten e nderrimit te viteve duke festuar se bashku dhe duke u harmonizuar.
> Gjithsesi mendoj qe ne familjen time ashu siç ka qene ndervite eshte fotoja e fundit qe ti ke vene. 
> 
> GEZUAR



*Hmm varet po mendoj qe per kete Durrsake qe ka 15 vj ne Itali dhe qe ka mamin Italjane them qe ka shum rendesi decorimi ne tavolinat e tona 
Gezur dhe ty*

----------


## MENEFREGISTJA

*Do me falni por nuk e perkthej dote ne Shqip 

Tovagliolo da buffet*

----------


## MENEFREGISTJA

*Tovagliolo da buffet*

----------


## Bledari

> *Hmm varet po mendoj qe per kete Durrsake qe ka 15 vj ne Itali dhe qe ka mamin Italjane them qe ka shum rendesi decorimi ne tavolinat e tona 
> Gezur dhe ty*


eeeeee epo mendoj qe eshte tjeter muhabet ajo ç'fare ti thua, gjithsesi ti pyte babin tend per ket qe te thashe une ty "po e pate Durresak" nese ajo ç'fare une thashe eshte e vertet  :buzeqeshje: .

Gezuar
Kalofsh Mire




> *Do me falni por nuk e perkthej dote ne Shqip 
> 
> Tovagliolo da buffet*


Perkthehet: PECETA TAVOLINE

----------


## MENEFREGISTJA

> eeeeee epo mendoj qe eshte tjeter muhabet ajo ç'fare ti thua, gjithsesi ti pyte babin tend per ket qe te thashe une ty "po e pate Durresak" nese ajo ç'fare une thashe eshte e vertet .
> 
> Gezuar
> Kalofsh Mire



*Hmmm babi ime po Durrsak eshte une mbaj mend qe dhe ne tavonin ton tek nengjyshja ime ne Dr ku mami im ka jetur per rrethe 7 vj ne Dr qe zhdo Krishlindjet  dhe fundi i drrimit te vitit ne tavolinen tone ishte gjithmon e decurume kurse tek fisi i babit time benin  ashtu sic thua ti qe rendesi kishte te ishim te gjithe te mbledhur dhe me pjata kallcuku hanin 
Kurse une po bej per 20 vj dhe nuk mbaj mend nje natale pa decorim.
Klm dhe ti*

----------


## MENEFREGISTJA

> eeeeee epo mendoj qe eshte tjeter muhabet ajo ç'fare ti thua, gjithsesi ti pyte babin tend per ket qe te thashe une ty "po e pate Durresak" nese ajo ç'fare une thashe eshte e vertet .
> 
> Gezuar
> Kalofsh Mire
> 
> 
> 
> Perkthehet: PECETA TAVOLINE


*Bledi e dija qe eshte piceta tavoline por kjo eshte mbatjse lugeshe dhe pirunve apo e njeta quhet ???*

----------


## jul-linda

me pelqeu dekorimi i tavolines te fotoja e pare dhe e dyte , me duket se eshte e njejta tavoline ndersa tavolina me mbulesen e kuqe jo dhe aq shume , e kuqe e tepruar ... 
edhe une i jap shume rendesi dekorimit te tavolines dhe ate jo vetem naten e vitit te ri ,  ka rendesi te kenaqesh dhe syrin dhe jo vetem stomakun ...

----------


## Dorontina

shum bukur....brao per idet  :buzeqeshje: 
urime viti i ri, festoni argetohuni

----------


## Bledari

MENEFREGISTJA te thashe qe per ne nuk ka rendesi se si shtrohet tavolina por ka rendesi te mblidhemi e te kenaqemi te gjithe  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Alpha_Virginis

Ja disa tavolina te bukura per inat te Hakimit :buzeqeshje:

----------


## km92

E rendesishme eshte permbajtja ne tavoline  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Dorontina

tavolin e bukur ...o psa nuk del fotoja ?
qudi e bana si duhet nuk del fotoja.........

----------


## Alienated

Edhe une si Bledari, cmoj me shume cilesine e ushqimit se sa pamjen e tavolines...

----------


## Dorontina

> MENEFREGISTJA te thashe qe per ne nuk ka rendesi se si shtrohet tavolina por ka rendesi te mblidhemi e te kenaqemi te gjithe


shum e vertet, por per miq te mir duhet me ep me teper imagjinat dhe mund....
*"Syri don bukuri per te shekqy.".........*

----------


## Kreksi

Dekorime te bukura, urime te gjithve...taman jemi bere perendimor, gezohem....me ne fund u ngopem edhe ne.
Pastaj, ka dallim kur pjatat jane te zbrazta...
qe po e ekspozoj një pjat..

----------

